# TV Tuner Card for watching DHT on Laptop Exclusively



## sunandoghosh (Apr 24, 2009)

TV Tuner Card for watching DHT on Laptop Exclusively


Dear Friends,

Please offer your serious guidance on following:

I want to purchase a TV Tuner Card for my laptop and the exclusive purpose is to be able to watch DTH TV (not decided whether Tata Sky / Airtel) on laptop.

Please let me know - 

1. Which is best TV Tuner Card in terms of value for money easily available in Hyderabad and where exactly.
2. Hope it has a remote.
3. Hope it will be able to record and store videos from TV.
4. Portable and carriable.

Any other features which may be quite good but I am not aware of.

Pls suggest which is the best TV tuner card based on parameters above and available in Hyderabad easily and where and whats the rough price...?

Thanks for your time and help. Pls advise.

regards
sunando

sunandoghosh at gmail dot com


----------



## Huzefa (Apr 25, 2009)

DTH has not got RF out,at least not the same plug as a tv tuner card/box will need...  U could try pinnacle, but b4 buying u need to confirm this...
As for recording, all prgrams can be recorded with the s/w provided, though high resolution will consume tons of HDD space and low resolution is not worth recording...
also the signals are encrypted so u will have to use the setop box with its remote and any remove with the TV tuner will be rendered useless...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought  external tuner techcom SSD 723 model its an LCD model & supports resolution upto 1680x1050 .
It does not have recording though.


----------



## pl2397181 (Apr 28, 2009)

*How can I extract audio signals of TV channels from Cable connection without using TV*

Hello to all experts,

Can anyone tell me how I can extract audio from cable. (it may be possible if I use the audio out of TV). But my requirement is that I want to extract audio only from cable and then connect it to Audio in of my amplifier and enjoy in a better way (without fearing high voltage and shock).

Please help.

pl.


----------

